# New here



## enealey (Jul 10, 2019)

Married 20 years... we get along but live more like roommates than a married couple. Lots of issues at play and are starting marriage counseling tomorrow. Would love some input on some of our most pressing issues. Sexless marriage, problems that never get resolved, he can’t admit when wrong etc.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome Enealey, 

If i was to ask you to name the top 3 things wrong and 3 things right with your marriage? would you be able to share?


----------

